# [tilda]Erreur de segmentation (contourné)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème avec Tilda, que j'ai installé il y a quelques jours : il me sort régulièrement des "erreurs de segmentation" que je n'arrive à résoudre qu'en supprimant ~/.tilda. Le problème, c'est qu'en trois jours j'ai dû faire la manipulation environ trois fois... Je ne sais pas trop d'où ça vient, dans le doute je vous poste un emerge --info et le fichier de configuration de tilda.

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ sudo emerge --info tilda

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_4400_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 Apr 2010 06:15:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p5

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r2

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal handbook iconv icq imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png ppds pppd python quicktime raw readline reflection rss scanner seamonkey semantic-desktop session smp source speex spell spl sql ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xorg xscreensaver xvid yahoo zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-terms/tilda-0.9.6 was built with the following:

USE="" 
```

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ cat .tilda/config_0 

tilda_config_version = "0.9.6"

# image = ""

# command = ""

font = "Times New Roman, 20"

key = "F12"

title = "Tilda"

background_color = "white"

# working_dir = ""

web_browser = "seamonkey"

lines = 1000

max_width = 1440

max_height = 450

min_width = 1

min_height = 1

transparency = 50

x_pos = 0

y_pos = 0

tab_pos = 0

backspace_key = 0

delete_key = 1

d_set_title = 3

command_exit = 2

scheme = 3

slide_sleep_usec = 15000

animation_orientation = 0

scrollbar_pos = 1

back_red = 0

back_green = 0

back_blue = 0

text_red = 65535

text_green = 65535

text_blue = 65535

scroll_background = true

scroll_on_output = false

notebook_border = false

antialias = true

scrollbar = false

use_image = false

grab_focus = true

above = false

notaskbar = true

bold = true

blinks = true

scroll_on_key = true

bell = false

run_command = false

pinned = true

animation = true

hidden = true

centered_horizontally = false

centered_vertically = false

enable_transparency = true

double_buffer = false

```

J'espère que vous saurez d'où ça peut venir, et surtout comment le solutionner... Merci d'avance!

Kevin57

Edit : j'ai contourné le problème en installant guake. Refaire toute la configuration tous les deux jours, ça énerve vite!   :Laughing: 

----------

